# OEM HID Headlight



## blazertrail (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anybody have a picture of the OEM HID headlights on at night?

I wanted to compare it with my halogen lamps.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

blazertrail said:


> Does anybody have a picture of the OEM HID headlights on at night?
> 
> I wanted to compare it with my halogen lamps.


you can't even compare them.. but hit up car domain.. you're gonna find a bunch of oem's .. i have aftermarkets.. but they have the same projection pattern as the oem since they arent rebased bulbs or anything.. im using d2r's
car domain username cdmorenot i never update so all those pics are old


----------

